
Two major Windows 10 updates planned for next year - nikbackm
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/two-major-windows-10-updates-planned-for-next-year/
======
sdegutis
When will WSL land? I'm teaching my children how to program and it would be
handy to have more Linux tooling available.

~~~
ivraatiems
You can get the beta Windows Subsystem for Linux right now by enabling
Developer Mode on your computer and downloading it.

~~~
sdegutis
Right but I hear it's super crashy, I'm waiting until it's stable for my kids
to use.

~~~
qudat
I have nothing but bad things to say about bash on Windows. The windows
insider program forces what seems like complete reinstalls on a regular basis,
causing serious interruptions and long wait times to get back to ground zero.

I found opting into this program to be confusing, turning on the subsystem is
classic windows obscurity, traversing multiple nested uis to check one single
box. When you turn on the insider program it literally does nothing until you
reboot it a couple of times. It gave zero indication that it was actually
going to update my system and then bam, it starts reinstalling your os.

The subsystem itself has serious problems like being able to get a list of
network interfaces which makes running a node server impossible.

[https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/266908-command-prompt-
con...](https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/266908-command-prompt-console-bash-
on-ubuntu-on-windo/suggestions/13383789-enable-network-interface-
enumeraration?tracking_code=c77448b1e044270c00e22890efea712f)

I can see why it hasn't made mainstream yet, to me it seems no where close to
ready. Running a VM is still the way to go it seems on windows.

~~~
jordonwii
Most of those concerns are because you opted into the Insider program. WSL was
included in the Anniversary Update, so you don't have to be an Insider to get
it, now, and the instructions are straightforward (no OS updates or lengthy
reboot cycles involved.)

------
tdkl
Can't wait for more privacy intrusion, ads and removed options to disable it.

~~~
james-watson
The year of the Linux desktop better be getting closer, because Windows and
OSX are both doubling down on their closed source codes and shady snooping
practices.

~~~
rleigh
The "Linux desktop" is unfortunately its own special self-inflicted
trainwreck. While I've used it nearly exclusively for nearly two decades, the
last five years or so have been little but regressive. It's become a byzantine
mess.

Just yesterday and today I've spent hours debugging a segfault in VMware.
During the course of that investigation, I've found (again) that after all
these years, PulseAudio is still incapable of doing its job properly. It's
both failed to play the sound its been given without mangling it (possibly a
bitrate issue), and then it failed to mix it correctly, with an incoherent
staticky jumble as the output. And yet, removing it results in a perfectly
functional system! And this is one of the minor issues on a "current" system!

